# New dip discovery!



## MexicoKaren (Mar 6, 2009)

DH and I invented a new dip. I always take something (usually cookies) to the gallery where I show my paintings on Art Walk nights. Too warm to bake today, so Jerry suggested dip. 

We both love cuchuahates (peanuts) enchilado (coated with chili powder). They are easy to find here, maybe not so easy up north. Here's what we did (measurements are approximate):

3 cups roasted shelled salted peanuts enchilado (or add 2 TBS chili powder)
1 TBS oil
2 TBS dried chile flakes
1 cup sour cream
1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp organo
1 tsp garlic salt
1/2 cup diced cooked bacon (I used the Hormel chopped bacon that comes ready cooked).

Put the peanuts in the food processor and process until they are like peanut butter. Add remaining ingredients and process to blend. Chill and serve with tortilla chips or celery.

I know it sounds a little strange, but everyone loved it and gobbled it up. People were coming into the gallery just to try the dip, because they had heard about it from someone else... It is pretty _picante,_ so if you are not fond of spicy food, you might leave out the dried pepper flakes.

Oh, and I sold a painting, too! So it was a good night all around.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 6, 2009)

So ... what would you call this? Something like _machacar de_ _cuchuahates enchilado con crema agria y __tocino_?

Sounds interesing .... and congrats on selling a painting!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL-your espanol is better than mine, Michael! Yes, I think you have nailed it!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL - it seems to loose something in the translation to "spicy peanut butter with sour cream and bacon".


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting MexiceKaren, this looks interesting!  I am always on the lookout for sandwich filling ideas, and I will try this one.  I am STILL packing lunches for dh, retirement plans have not worked out yet!  The recipe I currently use the most was posted a while back by Redkitty, is a cannellini bean based dip.

And congratulations on the sale of a painting!!!  The art market in the US is quite depressed right now.  My sister shows in 4 galleries, two in her home town of Taos NM, and one of those galleries is *closing *this month: there is no traffic in that gallery at present.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 6, 2009)

It actually sounds pretty good MK!  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 6, 2009)

how about "Buena Salsa" and mucho gracias for buying one of my paintings........congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2009)

Copied, and put in my file....Sounds interesting and yummy....Always looking for something a little different....I wonder if I could sell one of my paintings?....Naw...I doubt it...That would take a couple of bottles of Tequila


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 6, 2009)

MK;  That was a great combination.  I know that peanuts and spices are used in Thai food frequently.  That you put together the flavors you did shows wonderful imagination.  And it sounds very tasty.  I might just have to try this out at one of our church pot lucks.  Thanks for posting.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks to all for your encouragement! I did google the ingredients this afternoon, and found a few recipes that were similar. One used lime juice - that might be a good addition, as well as cilantro. I'll keep refining it. Meanwhile, I had the leftovers for lunch, stuffed into celery. Yum.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 6, 2009)

I love to stuff celery with good stuff. This was wonderful, Karen. Thanks for sharing. I like things very spicy hot, so I chopped some habaneros for the mixture too. Wonderful!


----------



## bknox (Jul 23, 2009)

I think this sounds great. Am having company Saturday and need a new dip to test out. One of my guests loves hot food. I will post pictures if I can wrangle time to remember. I am going to call it MexiKaren Buena Salsa.

Thanks for the post,
Bryan


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Bryan - hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## mbasiszta (Jul 23, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> Thanks Bryan - hope everyone enjoys it.


Well, I just made this up again for my few friends stopping by kind of a thing. It can't be too hot for me, but I do have "Raita" like yogurt stuff around for many of my friends who need to cool their mouths off.

Marty


----------



## bknox (Jul 27, 2009)

I made it, but had to stray from the guided path. Since I do not own a food processor I attempted the recipe using my blender. Long story short, I had to add almost twice the amount of sour cream. It was still GREAT and below is only 1 of 2 pictures as it was not around long. Even my friend with the hollow leg had a hard time eating dinner because he could not stop eating the dip. Big Hit!






Thanks for the recipe,
Bryan


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds good! but I'm wondering how it taste like. I feel sweet taste!


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds good!! how does it taste?? Sweet??


----------



## bknox (Jul 29, 2009)

It tastes a bit like it has meat in it and  nice  peppery flavor. Not to sweet. I would use in place of refried beans in a burrito. My guests had a couple things they wanted to do with it. Big hit with everyone.


----------



## Bev Stayart (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on selling a painting.  I think your dip sounds delicious.  As I am a vegetarian, I will substitute "veggie bacon" for the real thing.


----------



## mbasiszta (Jul 30, 2009)

I followed the recipe pretty much, only adding hotter chilies. It is definitely not sweet the way I make it. I love "Thai Hot", too, Bird Cages.


----------

